# Topsy Turvy Hit & Miss



## Harold Lee (Dec 26, 2011)

I have completed my Phil Duclos designed Topsy Turvy. It is a one inch bore and a two inch stroke water cooled engine. The plans were taken from the book "Two Shop Masters" from Village Press. The build in documented in the work in progress section as well as two videos of it running. The following is a series of photos of the engine.


----------



## Maryak (Dec 26, 2011)

Harold,

That is a beautiful engine. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## awJCKDup (Dec 27, 2011)

Great looking engine, thanks for showing us the build.
Very nice work!

John


----------



## arnoldb (Dec 27, 2011)

:bow: :bow: Beautiful engine Harold; well done indeed!

Kind regards, Arnold


----------



## rudydubya (Dec 27, 2011)

It's beautiful Harold. Nice choice of paint.

Regards,
Rudy


----------



## ozzie46 (Dec 27, 2011)

Really looks great Harold. Sounds good also.

 Ron


----------



## smfr (Dec 27, 2011)

That's quite a looker! Lovely.


----------



## Harold Lee (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank all of you again for your compliments and encouragement. As I mentioned when I posted the finished pictures, I would post a video of it running after I put the "lipstick & mascara" on it. Here is a link to that video.

http://s934.photobucket.com/albums/...Final Photos/?action=view&current=file-13.mp4

Hope all of you have a safe weekend.

Harold


----------



## cfellows (Jan 19, 2012)

Missed the finish on this topic somehow. Very nice looking engine. You really did a great job on the fit and finish. Beautiful engine!

Chuck


----------



## larry1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Harold, Great work, great finish. larry


----------



## pete (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nicely done. It runs as well as it was machined. :bow:

Pete


----------



## el gringo (Jan 19, 2012)

What a great looking 'Topsy Turvy' !!!

How did you apply the paint?

Rqy M


----------



## vcutajar (Jan 19, 2012)

Fine looking model. Is that Hammerite paint?

Vince


----------



## danstir (Jan 19, 2012)

Very nice engine. I enjoyed the video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## myrickman (Jan 19, 2012)

Tres bon... Magnifique! It is quite a good runner and very professionally executed. Kudos on a job well done.


----------



## Harold Lee (Jan 20, 2012)

Than all of you again for your comments and compliments. I really enjoyed building it. 




			
				vcutajar  said:
			
		

> Fine looking model. Is that Hammerite paint?
> 
> Vince



Yes it is the Rusoleum Hammered paint. Here is a link to the product I used.

http://www.rustoleum.com/CBGProduct.asp?pid=29

I bought it in the local Lowe's store.



			
				el gringo  said:
			
		

> What a great looking 'Topsy Turvy' !!!
> 
> How did you apply the paint?
> 
> Rqy M



The paint is sprayed on and then baked in my wife's oven at the lowest setting 175 degrees F. One word of caution here. Make sure the spouse is in town on a shopping trip or it can mean I have to move outside to the doghouse.


----------



## Path (Jan 23, 2012)

Love that engine ... super nice job.
The paint job really makes it stand out. :bow:


Pat H.


----------

